# Rockler Marking Gauge - Reviews say 'lapping'...



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rockler has this On Sale with FREE Shipping

In looking at the reviews (only has a 3.5 star rating - LOW, to me), I see where it's rated 4-5 is* WHEN they work on it a little.*

One of the things they say they do it is *"lapping" *this or that to make it better, etc.

*I DO NOT KNOW WHAT "Lapping" is…*

*I would like to know*, in simple language, *what they did to it to make it better.*.. including the *"lapping" *function.

*HELP!*

Looks like a good Sale… I'd like a good Rotary Marking Gauge… If I can understand how to fix it, I will buy one.

Thank you all in advance!

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Joe, where you going with that gun in your hand?
No don't go down to shoot the guy who wrote that review!

Lapping is usually a process that is flatening, but I'm not sure exactly what they did or what this product actually is for, I tend to use my tape measures or a stick measure for such applications.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL…

I think you have seen the normal Squareish Marking Gauge...

You want to mark (cut) a line 1/2" around the edge of a workpiece…
Set the cutter point to 1/2" from the Fence… 
Push/Pull the marker around the workpiece cutting a line 1/2" from the edge SIMPLY, FAST, and ACCURATE.

Here on the Rotary cutter, the cutter is at the end of the rod… The circular fence is adjusted to the 1/2" from the cutter, at the end. Then, you ROLL it around your workpiece cutting the line.

That's it in a nutshell…

Thank you.

When you say "Flattening", I can't see what they would flatten!
... unless it would change the diameter of the rod ever so slightly… (??)


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Might be talking about the edge of the guage, the part you set that is, or then the edge with the cutting edge on it perhaps, I dunno. Might be a misapplication of the word. I worked at a company where everything was a Rabbet… even if it was a Dado, a mortise…. got confusing and they got alot of blank stares followed by a "Did you mean…"


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have one of those and like it. I sharpened the wheel. The reviewer talks about lapping the bushing that the wheel sets on to reduce the play. That was/is not an issue for me. Mine may have play of .006 as mentioned in the review but that is less than 1/128th of an inch. I do not need to be that precise.

Overall, if you are just starting out; I think it would be a good buy. It is something you can tinker and practice with that does not cost much. I use mine often and have not seen a need to upgrade it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

@Robert Brown,

So, when they say "lapping" the bushing would be flattened? (that sounds like it would ruin the bushing)

Your review sounds good!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I would assume that they are stating that the cutting wheel needs to be lapped.

The wheel that does the marking is a small cutter about 5/16" I'm guessing. There is a screw in the middle that you can tighten it so it doesn't turn or leave it loose so it will rotate.

I'm assuming that they want you to lightly lap or polish the flat sice if the wheel. The wheel is like a scissor edge. Flat on one side and tapered on the other. You would lightly lap the flat edge.

I don't remember having any problem with mine. I've had it for about 5 years but haven't used it much Maybe if I did more handcut dovetails I'd use it more.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe,

The bushing is part of the rod. The wheel rides between the big part of the rod and the screw on the smaller diameter part of the rod. Remove the screw from end of rod to remove the wheel. With very fine sandpaper, lightly sand the end where the screw was. Make sure you do this at 90 degree angle to rod. Constantly check to make sure you have enough play for the wheel to freely rotate. But in my opinion you will not have to do this. If you get it, play with it first and see if you need that kind of accuracy for the woodworking you do.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OK!

I think I've Got It… If I have a problem, I sure know where to go for help!

BTW, I just ordered it… I LOVE *NO Shipping *(100% this time… No Minimums!!)

Crazy thing is… I've been eying this for a long time, but just didn't like the 3.5 Rating.

... and I just noticed something, I tend to forget, Hey… If don't like it for any reason, I can return it (within 90 days)!
... that should have put my mind at ease, except having to pay the FRT to do it! LOL
( I would not pay FRT to return this item… duh…)

Thank y'all for the nice help…


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I got a similar looking gage from Woodcraft last year. The roller on mine gets in a bind sometimes. You can tighten the screw holding the roller too tight by accident and the roller can't roll; it just slides. I think I could dress the end of the rod or under the screw head a little to make it stop binding. Maybe that's what they are talking about.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I looked at that one too…

It looks horrible... based on Reviews... a lot worse than this one...


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

In the lawn mower business "Lapping" is a method of sharpening. After using the one that I purchased last year on sale at Rockler I can see where sharpening the wheel may help the performance. Otherwise I have just resorted to alternate means. Maybe I'll give it a sharpening and see if I have better results.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I find that to be a very strange critique. To lap it, you just need to pop the post out and rub the face on some semblance of a Scary Sharp. That's the easy part; it's the criticism that's hard to understand. Do they mean the face is so irregular that it doesn't maintain a constant distance from the cutter? That's bad. Do they mean that the irregular surface is marring their endgrain? Seems unlikely. Do they mean it's not shiny and pretty? Well. 
.
I've got mortise/marking gauges of several varieties. This is my favorite design. If you don't want to spring for a Drake, this is a very good buy IMO. I've go the ShopFox version that I like quite a bit. I replaced the thumbwheel but it never occurred to me to lap it, lol

Here's the Drake…gorgeous at $239
http://glen-drake.com/









Here's the shopfox…cheap as dirt at $10.70
http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-D2822-Wheel-Marking/dp/B0000DD2Z8









$239/10.70 = 22.3

I don't know what they expected, lol! It's true that the shopfox wheel does not spin. That's honestly never been an issue for me. I'd buy it again.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Joe, 
I bought that exact product a few months ago. I reviewed here on LJ and gave it 4 stars. Overall a good product, I think you'll be pleased. Mine worked great out of the box, but after substantial use, it did start to dull. To sharpen/lap I:
removed the cutter wheel
placed it on a piece of 600g sandpaper bevel side UP.
Used the eraser end of a pencil to work the cutter around on the sandpaper.
Reinstalled.

All said it took about five minutes ans made a world of difference.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*@Tedstor,*

That sounds easy enough!

Come to think of it… I recall "lap" in connection to "sharpening"... but NOT to a marking gauge! (forgetting about the lil cutter). duh…

Yep… the Scary sharpening method is my favorite way to do it…

Didn't even think of looking here for Reviews…

Thank you!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I received it yesterday!

Looks real good!

Yes, the Cutter appears to need sharpening… but not too bad…

I like it… *5 stars here!*


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 3, 2011)

I got the Rockler one - $9.99 & free shipping. It will work for what I'm doing with it.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 22, 2011)

I am always wary of putting too much stock in aggregate starred reviews by users. It might give a quick indication, but I always read the reviews. If a dozen people review the tool as pretty good, but one user hates it, that one review can skew the overall rating down. If everyone drops it a star because it's ugly, maybe I don't care about the look so much.

Glad this one worked out for you! I'm looking at it myself, thanks to you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I just left my Review… they have to approve of it before it gets shown.

*I gave it 5 Stars… a SUPER tool!*

IMHO, *you DO NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO WORRY ABOUT… you will like it… good time to get it…*

I'm sure glad I started this thread to get more light put on the subject!

Thank you ALL for your help…

*I am very HAPPY I bought it!*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Joe , Merry Christmas : )
I see that you rated it at 5 stars after just receiving it. 
It's reviews like this that leave me dumbfounded as to why we read reviews or care about them at all. 
Are you rating the tools appearance , the free delivery , the price , or what ?
It can't be the actual use , accuracy and /or longevity of the tool at the present time.
IMHO , Your 5 star rating is as meaningless as the guy that rated it at 1 star because it was a day late in shipping, for example..
I'd much rather read a review of one to three stars with some honest and relative info from the user on the use of the tool and why they rated it as they did. 
I simply cast aside 1 star and 5 star reviews that have nothing to back them up. 
Also , you said the tool was originally rated at 3.5 out of 5 stars…that is actually better than GOOD , if you think about it : ) Your 5 stars will now bring the rating up even higher , even though you haven't really used the tool yet.

Thanks for asking the question though , as I also learned from the answers. : ) 
Happy New Year to you and yours , Joe !!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dusty56 said:
*
"Hi Joe , Merry Christmas : )
I see that you rated it at 5 stars after just receiving it. 
It's reviews like this that leave me dumbfounded as to why we read reviews or care about them at all. 
Are you rating the tools appearance , the free delivery , the price , or what ?
It can't be the actual use , accuracy and /or longevity of the tool at the present time.
IMHO , Your 5 star rating is as meaningless as the guy that rated it at 1 star because it was a day late in shipping, for example..
I'd much rather read a review of one to three stars with some honest and relative info from the user on the use of the tool and why they rated it as they did. 
I simply cast aside 1 star and 5 star reviews that have nothing to back them up. 
Also , you said the tool was originally rated at 3.5 out of 5 stars…that is actually better than GOOD , if you think about it : ) Your 5 stars will now bring the rating up even higher , even though you haven't really used the tool yet.

Thanks for asking the question though , as I also learned from the answers. : ) 
Happy New Year to you and yours , Joe !!"

*

==================================================================
*Dusty, what makes you think I did not use it?!*

It just so happens that *I DID USE IT.*.. several settings… ALL around the boards getting with & against the grain markings! IT WORKED GREAT! I could have easily used it to do Dovetails! It cut good all the time! I mentioned that it could be a little sharper… BUT that was NOT a deal breaker! * It cut very satisfactorily for me!*

*I set the marker for various distances… worked great…*
I checked it to an accurate rule… was right on!
(if that is really very important!)

*I did all of the settings EASILY with ONE Hand as I said!*

It being On Sale & free shipping was simply icing on the cake!

*It really worked GREAT for me… or I would NOT have said it did!*

Now, how about an apology?

*=================================
EDIT:
Hey!
I just checked the Rockler listing and MY REVIEW IS NOT EVEN THERE yet!
How can you criticize my Review when it has NOT even been released by Rockler yet???
Man am I confused!
=================================*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , Joe …I didn't say I saw your review on Rockler !!
My point is / was , that to rate something in a "review" after *just receiving it *is just plain silly.
I respect your opinion , my friend , but I'm just saying that a 5 star review is a wee bit premature.
If you'ld like an apology from me , I would gladly give you one , but you would have to apologize for the 5 stars first.
I'll let you simmer down and think it over while I go and watch my TV show, LOL


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the "shop fox" one, I hate it. I took the wheel off and lapped it (flattened the back until the edge was sharp). It works, but it leaves too broad of a line. I'm practicing dovetails in some pine 1-by material. The line it scores is too wide, even with a sharp edge, because the taper of the cutter is so strong (the taper from the edge toward the center of the cutter disk).

Also, not fair to compare this with the Glen Drake at $239. The comparable glen-grake is $89. It's also made in this country, has a nice thin, sharp wheel and an adjuster so you can dial the setting in. I'm saving my pennies for one.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dusty,

I had it in my hands… 
I felt the true quality…
I used it… and used it…
It felt REAL GOOD…
It worked GOOD…
It CUT accurately and easily…
It was easily adjusted with one hand…
Based on the other reviews, I felt I covered more bases than they did with better results.

I also felt that with the Sale Still in effect, my review, the way I truly felt about it, just might let someone take advantage of the same deal I got… before it went away…

*I stand on my 5 Stars…* and I would do it again.

*Drew Brees just broke Dan Marino's Season Passing 27 year record!*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Fair enough , Joe : )
I just have to wonder about the quality of the tool if they can sell it for 10 bucks and ship it for free , plus still make a profit on it after paying their employees , etc.. Just thinkin' out loud is all.

Wishing you many years of joy with your new tool , my friend : )
Happy New Year !!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dusty,

That is the one thing that I noticed right away…
It's no lightweight piece of crap… Good solid materials…
I'd better than average quality at $20.

I don't think they made much on the Sale…

Thank you…

Happy New Year to you too…

*edit:
I noticed that my Review is there now… #22*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll be sure to check it out : )


----------

